# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  mobile device (tablet) registration broken

## thawkins

The registration process for mobile device users (tablet) appears to be broken, it does not display the text of the human verification question. So it is impossible to proceed. And there is no contact email address anywhere to report a problem. I was only able to complete by forcing my browser on my tablet to spoof a desktop browsers user agent, so it did not send the mobile version templates.

----------

